# filling screw holes in a textured ceiling



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

I have 136 apartment units to secure the ceilings in. the units have textured ceilings and I will be driving screws into the framing to stabilize the ceilings and looking for advice on how to quickly fill the screw head holes to (closely) match.

First thought was to use caulk but not sure about the sheen of the finished product with the flat ceiling (Duron color called Shell White). Rough calculations show approximately 15,000 screw holes to fill in...looking for a quick solution! 

is there a collated screw gun that accepts 2 1/2" screws?


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

Screwing up a textured ceiling will not work if it is already sagging. The weight will cause the existing effect and then you will have 100 + rooms to service when it resags and creates more pops...


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

while I'm getting advice from the drywall professionals...are there any choices for collated screw guns with extensions that would allow installing screws while standing on the floor (vs a bench or stilts)? Looking for a way to reduce shoulder fatigue since the entire job is overhead-sounds painful to me


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

stilts:thumbsup:

Just a few screws, I just dab w/mud... usually blends in


It does sound like a job with a possibility of call backs:sad:


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

72, I would just dab the new screw holes with my finger. That way the mud stay's concentrated only on the hole. 
Also, keep in mind that when you rescrew the ceiling, any of the existing fasteners that are near a sag are going to pop when the ceiling goes up.You will have to cut out the pop, remud and texture those holes to.:sweatdrop:
What type of texture is on the ceilings?

-Paul


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

I did not provide the scope of work, that came from their 'experts'. It is an interesting position to be placed in...if I TELL them how to fix it then the concern is that a future failure puts me online for liability whereas they have chosen not to have an engineer involved (which would have been appropriate but costly) and specified the scope from which the bidders work from.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

72, Why do all of the ceilings have to be rescrewed? 
Was it nailed when it was originally hung?:no:

-Paul


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

knockdown texture on walls and ceilings. 

you nailed it...2" nails holding up two layers of 5/8-20-25yrs of tenant has caused two livingroom ceilings to come down in less than two months. I am fixing one unit with ceiling failure and have "jacked" up the rock to get it somewhat snug to the framing member above but after inspecting my work, even with a lot of pressure it does not get the rock tight to the stud (used 2x4 system two push ceiling panels up). This unit has a multitude of nail pops to fix along with a few tape seams to fix. it is amazing that the 3/4" of nail penetration has held that bottom sheet of rock up for 20+ years!

My recommendation from early on was to get an engineer involved-he would specify the system for taking corrective actions but it comes down to keeping costs down...bean counters!


----------

